# Utiliser/forcer Mail Drop => Yosemite



## Budmysol (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Comment forcer Mail à aller chercher Mail Drop pour un fichier qu'il ne juge pas lourd, mais que le client mail du destinataire n'accepte pas ?
Je m'explique, j'ai un fichier de 30mo à envoyer, donc Mail l'envoie tel quel en PJ (puisqu'il juge que la pièce jointe n'est pas lourde). Sauf que : le client mail du destinataire n'accepte pas les messages de plus de 15mo !
J'ai donc chercher un moyen de régler le problème avec Mail Drop, mais manifestement je ne trouve pas, je pense que Mail Drop intervient sur des fichiers supérieurs à 100mo minimum. J'aimerais donc pouvoir forcer l'utilisation de Mail Drop pour mon fichier de 30mo...

Si quelqu'un aurait une solution


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2014)

tu pars du fichier et là tu choisis Mail drop


----------



## Budmysol (19 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas cette option, pour aucun fichier d'ailleurs


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2014)

click droit

exemple sujet du jour
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/yosemite-envoi-de-gros-ficher-mail-1253536.html


----------



## Budmysol (20 Octobre 2014)

Étrange car ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi :mouais:


----------



## Budmysol (23 Octobre 2014)

Bon je n'ai donc pas trouvé de moyen de forcer l'utilisation de Mail Drop. C'est visiblement à son bon vouloir.
J'ai fais un test moi même avec une messagerie qui n'accepte pas de PJ de plus de 15mo. Avec mon adresse iCloud j'ai donc envoyé des fichiers plus ou moins gros et à chaque fois le mode de fonctionnement paraît plutôt aléatoire. 
J'ai à chaque essai reçu un disclaimer en retour, et pourtant sur ma boite mail test j'ai reçu dans certain cas un lien Mail Drop... plusieurs bonnes minutes après.

Je pense que le service est pas du tout au point, un peu déçu car ça peut être très pratique, mais je ne me passe donc pas encore des différentes passerelles de transferts classiques... ce qui est plus fastidieux


----------

